# IEM for 2.5k



## sukesh1090 (Sep 28, 2012)

I ordered for Soundmagic IE10M from flipkart for 2k but they cancelled the order yesterday because of nonavailability of the IEM with their supplier and i searched every where for this and in all places they are out of stock so without any choice i need to go for some other IEM.I have seen IE11M for 2.5k at homeshop18 but not sure about the quality of the sound in IE11m.my preferences are i like bass but not too much and crystal clear vocal i prefer bit less of treble.so please suggest me which one to go or any other model other than these for the same budget.
btw is homeshop18 a reliable seller?
thanks.


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> I ordered for Soundmagic IE10M from flipkart for 2k but they cancelled the order yesterday because of nonavailability of the IEM with their supplier and i searched every where for this and in all places they are out of stock so without any choice i need to go for some other IEM.I have seen IE11M for 2.5k at homeshop18 but not sure about the quality of the sound in IE11m.my preferences are i like bass but not too much and crystal clear vocal i prefer bit less of treble.so please suggest me which one to go or any other model other than these for the same budget.
> btw is homeshop18 a reliable seller?
> thanks.



I'll be soon posting my In-depth review of the Twinwoofers from Tekfusion which produces an excellent sound at a price point that has made other iems look like a big joke! At only 1599, you can get the sound quality which is on par with Klipsch s4 and bose ie2. I own both the White and the black models. 

Your other option is to go for Klipsch s4. I've never used soundmagic by the way so can't recommend much. You can spend your money wisely, or go for an expensive pair of earphones.

Other IEMS i would suggest will be:

Sony XBA 4
Klipsch x10
Klipsch s4i (comes very close to Twinwoofers with my after-math tests)
Bose ie2
Winter Billets from Munitio


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks yaar.i am going for vsonic GR02 for 1.6k.
btw i heard bad about tekfusion that their build quality is not good????


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> thanks yaar.i am going for vsonic GR02 for 1.6k.
> btw i heard bad about tekfusion that their build quality is not good????



Good for you. Although V-sonic GR02 seemed like a flopper to me. Heard it once with my friends' iPod. Maybe it wasn't broken in properly or something. Not so true about the build quality of Twinwoofers. I'm using it for around 6 months without any issues. They're pretty solid in fact, more than most plasticy skullcandys and sennheisers out there  hehe. Anyway will be posting my in-depth review which will include some notes on build quality among other goodies 

PS I hope you're not talking about these:

*img.pconline.com.cn/images/upload/upc/tx/piebbs/1205/11/c0/11564819_1336704220718_3_1024x1024.JPG


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2012)

Burn-in effect is more psychological. Your earphones won't turn magically into a porsche after burn-in. It's just that they smooth out at the rough end to a certain degree. 

A good earphone should sound good at the first listen itself.


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> Burn-in effect is more psychological. Your earphones won't turn magically into a porsche after burn-in. It's just that they smooth out at the rough end to a certain degree.
> 
> A good earphone should sound good at the first listen itself.



You're right, they do sound good, but not the best at first. About the soothing out effect comes in, but this is ridiculous what I'm experiencing. The sound has taken me to a place where i'm literally confused if my midrange headphones - the klipsch s4 and bose ie2 are really worth it? Maybe, its because they are made of better quality materials or the brand name or whatever the reason, but again, i can disagree with anyone who would favor the two of these against the Twinwoofers as far as the sound quality is concerned. 

As far as i'm concerned, i have experienced some dramatic changes in sound with Twinwoofers (i'll be explaining these in my 6 months review/500 hour break-in (doing some last moment brushing on the review); when it comes to dynamic range of headphones, mostly over-ear and some few in-ears - they do require burn-in. I recently asked Jlab Audio for some of their IEMs for reviews and so i received the response from their reps that if i ever wanted to review their gear, i'll need to spend at least a month with them. So i leave it upon the manufacturer to decide if i should do a burn-in, and its really worth it to spend some time with them before review. I also asked them to send me those that had at least some few hours on them before i do my review.

Thinking of doing some more reviews on my over-ear headphones soon. But i'm sort of in-ear addict at the moment


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 30, 2012)

@audiophillic,
here is the review of GR02 bass edition from joker of head-fi.org(hope you know him)



> Details: Bass-oriented VSonic earphone based on the aging R02ProII
> Current Price: $36 from lendmeurears.com (MSRP: est $36)
> Specs: Driver: Dynamic | Imp: 24Ω | Sens: 105 dB | Freq: 12-25k Hz | Cable: 4.3' 45º-plug
> Nozzle Size: 5.5mm | Preferred tips: stock bi-flanges; MEElec “balanced” bi-flanges
> ...


link to the review Multi-IEM Review - 256 IEMs compared (Rock-It Sounds R-20 & R-30 added 09/29/12)

another review,
[REVIEW] VSONIC GR01, GR02 Bass Edition, GR06 and GR99


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2012)

Before buying anything I do read up joker's thread and even ask him about the recommendations. His reviews are never intentionally biased. Moreover his sound preference matches mine.

While other threads which float up on front page of head-fi (hype-fi) are usually hyped beyond proportions, likely due to the reviewer discount or freebies they get from manufacturers/retailers.


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 30, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> @audiophillic,
> here is the review of GR02 bass edition from joker of head-fi.org(hope you know him)
> 
> another review,
> [REVIEW] VSONIC GR01, GR02 Bass Edition, GR06 and GR99



LOL. I was recently going through their website. Didn't find any such product. I think they have discontinued it or something.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 1, 2012)

^^
they have not yet discontinued it yet but they will discontinue GR02 and GR04 in 1 or 2 months.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 1, 2012)

Tekfusion Twinwoofers
I am using a Tekfusion Twinwoofer and would recommend it.

Got it from Flipkart for Rs 1455.Well broken in for almost 20Hrs and its really great for the money it comes for.The apparent differentiation between the lows , mids and highs is refreshing at this price.It is warm and has a distinct low end presence without being overwhelming.Well it is a, touch uninvolving because of the mids (upper) and to some extent the higher frequency not being airy enough, but thats only apparent when you consider it to a identical (design wise) Edit IE8 (EDIT :Rs 15000) Dynamic driver earphones,but then thats not a fair comparison. Build quality wise it is super good,except that the wires could have been of better quality and same goes for the connection.Looks wise ....well with the triple flanges it will pass off as a Etymotic any day!!! All the petty criticism or audiophile snobbery aside........should you buy them , HELL YES !!! For the price its a STEAL.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 1, 2012)

Buy a M2 or GR 01!
I would not even spend 100 bucks on phones like TwinWoofer!


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 2, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Tekfusion Twinwoofers
> I am using a Tekfusion Twinwoofer and would recommend it.
> 
> Got it from Flipkart for Rs 1455.Well broken in for almost 20Hrs and its really great for the money it comes for.The apparent differentiation between the lows , mids and highs is refreshing at this price.It is warm and has a distinct low end presence without being overwhelming.Well it is a, touch uninvolving because of the mids (upper) and to some extent the higher frequency not being airy enough, but thats only apparent when you consider it to a identical (design wise) Klipsch Custom 3 (Rs 13500 - Rs 15000) twin driver earphones,but then thats not a fair comparison. Build quality wise it is super good,except that the wires could have been of better quality and same goes for the connection.Looks wise ....well with the triple flanges it will pass off as a Etymotic any day!!! All the petty criticism or audiophile snobbery aside........should you buy them , HELL YES !!! For the price its a STEAL.



Very well said!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 2, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Buy a M2 or GR 01!
> I would not even spend 100 bucks on phones like TwinWoofer!



don't worry i will never buy that, with so much of spamming and self promtion for these IEMs in other forums and that much of replacements because of there build quality i better spend 100 bucks more(may be even less than that),i will go for vsonic based on joker's and others review.btw thanks audiophillic for your views.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

More than 300 actual users self promoting and spamming about TwinWoofers!!!! 

Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones | Headphone | Flipkart.com


----------



## red dragon (Oct 2, 2012)

Actual users,my a&s!!
The shady company behind those twinwoofers tried to bribe a popular audiophile member of another indian forum to write a positive review for them!!
I do not remember the exact sound signature of those,but there was abslutely nothing special about them.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

^^^
See its you and not all. You dont remember the sound signature but loose talk and slang out of not even spending Rs 100 on them.It makes me wonder rather you are paid to talk negative in forums to bring down Tekfusion as you think Tekfusion pays others to speak positive about them.Thats how you are making me feel mate.That miss conception aside....

Audio perception differs from person to person. What you might like I might loathe. It will go on. But without hearing something extensively that too an audio equipment I wont loose talk or pass an audio judgement. What you like the about the Vsonic GR 01 and 02 I find them coloured. They add their own signature to the final sound and a lot of signature. 02 adds unwanted bass and 01 kills the the truth with making things more rounded than they actually are at both frequency extremes. You might call it sweet and warm , I call them coloured. We all have our opinion. An audition is the answer, and all we can do is recommend. I like the Tekfusion as much as I like the GR01,but they are not faultless none of them are or will be at this price as you are trying to project about latter.The tekfusion will always amaze because of its inherent strength of twin driver with better separation and control over the entire frequency without being starined or muddled at high volumes..Im living with the Tekfusion , a Klipsch Custom 3 and a Sleek Audio SA-6 and I have very very good sources( read CD player : one box and two box) to play em on and judge them simultaneously.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2012)

I never knew that you guys tested Vsonic GR 01 ($200 IEM) and Incinerator rates these hardly on par with Twinwoofer. Dunno what you guys are smoking.

Amazon.com: VSonic GR01 Pro balanced iron drive noise Isolation Earphones Earbuds IEMs with 15 eartips: Electronics

As for those reviews on flipkart, it's like viral marketing.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ Have you heard the Tekfusion,living with them???

I dont know what you are smoking ...dollar bills maybe. When its audio money dosnt buy you honey here mate. If I go by money then in audio terms a a Bose 901 speakers do better than a ATC SCM  or say a Bose companion 3 does better than a Audioengine!!!!!  Wake up. Money is a non point in audio. 

And mate I didnt rate non against non,read carefully ,I called GR 01 coloured and Tekfusion lacking involvement but has technical inherent strength of twin drivers aided frequency separation!!!! 

I repeat for the price Tekfusion is great.

Loud & Clear???


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 2, 2012)

^^
common dude don't go harsh on others.what problem do we have with twin woofers?we tell what we saw in other forums and other people's reviews.btw don't give us those useless flipkart reviews.i know how much technical are these guys who review those.even if they are not paid most of them write biased reviews.In one forum a guys says pl21 is ****in front of Twinwoofers.so you want me to believe this guy and who just register the forum just to comment on the IEM. common buddy I am not a noob.i can clearly make out that these are just self promotion.there are lots of people who returned the IEMs back to flipkart because of defect in their IEMs(check there is a thread in this forum,you will get it or google it).
btw you are telling red dragon to not to comment without buying and you are comparing GR01 and 02 to twinwoofers without having them.you are telling GR01 is nothing and the views of  those guys who are reviewing IEMs for years are noobs .lol.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2012)

@The Incinerator

I see the recurring theme of twin drivers in your posts.

What kind of twin drivers are those ? Care to provide schematics or internal diagrams. It will be nice to see the innards unless these are some top secret patent pending research.

Also, now that you mentioned that you have very very good source. Care to divulge the details of your setup. Audio files and their specification used ? What methodology you used to test these ?

More drivers doesn't mean the sound will be better. It's the implementation that matters. FI-BA-SS costing $1000 is still as good as hybrid designs like AKG 3003.

Btw GR01 is a twin twfk balanced armature driver IEM. Would like to see what kind of coloring you are talking about. Probably few pics too to see we are talking about the same GR 01.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> common dude don't go harsh on others.what problem do we have with twin woofers?we tell what we saw in other forums and other people's reviews.btw don't give us those useless flipkart reviews.i know how much technical are these guys who review those.even if they are not paid most of them write biased reviews.In one forum a guys says pl21 is ****in front of Twinwoofers.so you want me to believe this guy and who just register the forum just to comment on the IEM. common buddy I am not a noob.i can clearly make out that these are just self promotion.there are lots of people who returned the IEMs back to flipkart because of defect in their IEMs(check there is a thread in this forum,you will get it or google it).
> btw you are telling red dragon to not to comment without buying and you are comparing GR01 and 02 to twinwoofers without having them.you are telling GR01 is nothing and the views of  those guys who are reviewing IEMs for years are noobs .lol.



Mate I never go harsh on any one,he has edited his post. He did offend by posting "what are we smoking" hence. And regarding your purchase you are free to take a decision,Im not forcing anything on you.I have Twinwoofers and I just explained,that they are not what you guys are making it out to be.Thats my view and free to express it ,its a forum right. Thats the problem you believe what you "saw" in other forums but me and the other guy here actually own them and hear them ...anyways nothing goes wasted ..peace,

EDIT: Please do read the post before commenting and otherwise things look out of place. Show me where did I say that the "GR01 is nothing"? Dont invent conclusions that I havnt drawn. Read ....


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Mate I never go harsh on any one,he has edited his post. He did offend by posting "what are we smoking" hence.



Care to elaborate which offensive part I omitted in my post. I removed the reference to joker's review and added flipkart line.

And now back to the previous reply of yours. Care to explain the points I have put forward.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

Faun said:


> @The Incinerator
> 
> I see the recurring theme of twin drivers in your posts.
> 
> ...



Stop editing your posts first !!! Cant get worse.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2012)

^^Don't change the subject now. Please stick to point where we left.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ "What are you guys smoking" is what you deleted!!!!


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ C'mon guys. Relax, will you. I think the OP has made his decision to go for GR02, so this thread should be closed or somethin!


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ "What are you guys smoking" is what you deleted!!!!



Please have a look at my post. It's still there. It's not deleted.

Now I really wonder !



audiophilic said:


> ^^ C'mon guys. Relax, will you. I think the OP has made his decision to go for GR02, so this thread should be closed or somethin!



I think members here are curious about twin drivers in twinwoofers and would like to know the setup Incinerator is using. And if possible pics of GR 01 (twin balanced armtaure IEM) too as he did compare it to twinwoofer as evident from his post.


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 2, 2012)

Faun said:


> Please have a look at my post. It's still there. It's not deleted.
> 
> Now I really wonder !
> 
> ...



Twinwoofers don't have BAs, i highly doubt this. I think they're so called because they have Twindrivers as a single pair. And the drivers, as per their manufacturing is definitely dynamic, not BA. I also think that BAs are super-hyped and overrated. Not everyone prefers a BA over dynamic or vice-versa, its up to the listener's choice and ofcourse your experience with them. If BAs were so good, AKG wouldn't use a dynamic driver as part of their triple way k3003


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Twinwoofers don't have BAs, i highly doubt this. I think they're so called because they have Twindrivers as a single pair. And the drivers, as per their manufacturing is definitely dynamic, not BA. I also think that BAs are super-hyped and overrated. Not everyone prefers a BA over dynamic or vice-versa, its up to the listener's choice and ofcourse your experience with them. If BAs were so good, AKG wouldn't use a dynamic driver as part of their triple way k3003



I'd like to know are they implementing twin dynamic drivers as two separate diaphragms like Radius DDM2 or Brookstone Dual Drivers or it's some thing different. There is no schematic that I can see on official website unlike the one available for Radius.
*cdn.head-fi.org/4/44/44f8ee3e_DDM2.png

The point of using dynamic in k3003 is because dynamic generally excels at organic bass re-production. And it's a no brainer that these move more air and rattle like beast. But there is one pitfall, the decay and speed.

Balanced Armature are better at detailing, speed and resolution. Good for mids and highs. At least that's what I experienced.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> Balanced Armature are better at detailing, speed and resolution. Good for mids and highs. At least that's what I experienced.



And that dosnt quite sum up the entire musical experience for me. There isnt a single BA product that covers the entire spectrum completely. I own a SA-6 and its a classic case in point.No matter how much you tweak you cant get the air in high frequencies or if you manage you will loose the bottom end!!! When its balanced you do get a sound that is rolled off at both ends. Thats for a single BA and for dual BA like the Klipsch Custom 3 the sound does get better but then it has the typical BA upfront sound presentation without the warmth or dynamic bass.

Since you are bragging so much I believe the member are even more curious to know what BA IEM and Dynamic IEM you are using.The sources and everything.Do post and Ill post mine. Dont go back and delete anything please.Ill post everything in my signature all together.Do the same.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> And that dosnt quite sum up the entire musical experience for me. There isnt a single BA product that covers the entire spectrum completely. I own a SA-6 and its a classic case in point.No matter how much you tweak you cant get the air in high frequencies or if you manage you will loose the bottom end!!! When its balanced you do get a sound that is rolled off at both ends. Thats for a single BA and for dual BA like the Klipsch Custom 3 the sound does get better but then it has the typical BA upfront sound presentation without the warmth or dynamic bass.


I'd like to know what tweaks you did on SA-6.

As for warmth and full spectrum. A161P shares decent amount of warmth despite having a single full range balanced armature as opposed to dynamic drivers. Every manufactures sets the tuning to their in-house signature and the implementation varies. Final Audio Design IEMs are as good in lows as they are in highs. Bass is almost like the one produced by dynamic drivers and highs crisp as ever. Intimate presentation with very deep soundstaging. Try these if you get a chance:
heaven s | final-audio-design
FI-BA-SS | final-audio-design

More drivers doesn't mean good sound. It's more to do with the implementation and tuning.

A dynamic driver can be dull sounding too (upper midrange subdued) and devoid of overemphasized bass weight too (RE272).



The Incinerator said:


> Since you are bragging so much I believe the member are even more curious to know what BA IEM and Dynamic IEM you are using.The sources and everything.Do post and Ill post mine. Dont go back and delete anything please.Ill post everything in my signature all together.Do the same.



Isn't it wiser on your part to provide the answers to the questions which I asked earlier ? Still waiting for that.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> I'd like to know what tweaks you did on SA-6.



The point is will you understand if I make you understand,or it will be as fruitless as it has been all evening? Bass Port ..treble tips... HF filters...bass tips ...triple flanges...etc etc.... now dont ask me what these are!!!

You still didnt answer as to what BA or Dyanamic IEMs you are using. Whatever Im using is right there in my signature.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> The point is will you understand if I make you understand,or it will be as fruitless as it has been all evening? Bass Port ..treble tips... HF filters...bass tips ...triple flanges...etc etc.... now dont ask me what these are!!!


You know that you cannot add something which isn't present there. Therein lies the limitation. While, yes, you can subtract from what is already present.



The Incinerator said:


> You still didnt answer as to what BA or Dyanamic IEMs you are using. Whatever Im using is right there in my signature.


Still I am not clear about the twin driver mystery of twinwoofers. I'd like to know about that.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> You know that you cannot add something which isn't present there. Therein lies the limitation. While, yes, you can subtract from what is already present.
> 
> 
> Still I am not clear about the twin driver mystery of twinwoofers. I'd like to know about that.



I agree you can subtract, as we do in case of speakers using foam bungs in bass ports but then we do augment too by using weight ,speaker stands, fillers etc etc.If you take these in consideration then Sleek Audio has done something similar but differently as IEMs are different from speakers.

The mystery is... they use twin dynamic drivers in two earpieces


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 3, 2012)

^^
ok buddy you are telling you haven't said anything about GR01 and 02 here it is,


> 02 adds unwanted bass and 01 kills the the truth with making things more rounded than they actually are at both frequency extremes


thats what i was able to make out from this line.
now
like you said, twin woofers may be a great IEM but the way their companies are making people to buy and routes tothey are taking to promote their product just doesn't feels good.makes people to stay away from it when they come to know the truth.go through below link and see how many replaced their IEM because of defects,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/154634-tekfusion-twinwoofers.html


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> ok buddy you are telling you haven't said anything about GR01 and 02 here it is,
> 
> thats what i was able to make out from this line.
> ...



02 does add extra bass no doubt about that. And 01 does add a signature they are not ruler flat. Yes ..so? Whats is bad about that??? All valve amplifiers add sugar to the sound but even then we all dream to own atleast the entry level of them. So wheres the bad??? You are again comprehending and drawing conclusion. Take time and read my post,understant what I mean and only then do comment.I have even said things about Tekfusion, "BAD" things didnt you see them. Im fair, I dont talk or pass judgement about things I havnt experienced.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 3, 2012)

^^
common man why you talk like that.have i been rude to you any time.this is forum some mistakes may happen we both don't think at the same way.i have told you thats the way i got it.maybe i was wrong thats it.take it cool. you just go on banging some one for small things.take it easy dude.sorry but i can't hold myself from saying this.sorry.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 3, 2012)

@ OP if you have decided on a IEM then go for it.


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 3, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> ok buddy you are telling you haven't said anything about GR01 and 02 here it is,
> 
> thats what i was able to make out from this line.
> ...



I can show you over a thousands of people who had got their GR02 replaced because of the same problem or even more problems. You can't simply say if this one got his headphone repaired or replaced, i will also suffer from same problem. Its very childish. Look at beats by dre and monster in-ear headphones, they have thousands of customers who were suffering from headphone problems, in one way or another, and that does not keep people away from buying their product. 

Look at billions of unsatisfied apple customers, and not only apple, many more companies like klipsch and bose. Tekfusion has come up with a phenomenal product, so i see no reason why they shouldn't promote it. Every one does promote their products, only that they have different methods. So saying 'keeping people away' is actually a contradictory phrase. Maybe it will keep you away, but nobody else.

As for your IEM choice of concern, then good luck with your GR02


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> common man why you talk like that.have i been rude to you any time.this is forum some mistakes may happen we both don't think at the same way.i have told you thats the way i got it.maybe i was wrong thats it.take it cool. you just go on banging some one for small things.take it easy dude.sorry but i can't hold myself from saying this.sorry.



Im sorry too mate honestly,if any of my sentence did hurt. Lets move on.

On that note..........Do let us know what you bought and please please post a review.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 3, 2012)

ok every one cheers.tekfusion rocks,vsonic GR02 rocks.lets close this discussion.will post my reviews once i get the IEMs mostly it will be delivered to me in november ending.if i am not satisfied i will buy twin woofers.how about that
thank you for suggestions every one.

@incenerator,
cheers mate.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

^^ Ha ha ha.....thats the spirit...cheers too.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 3, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> I can show you over a thousands of people who had got their GR02 replaced because of the same problem or even more problems. You can't simply say if this one got his headphone repaired or replaced, i will also suffer from same problem. *Its very childish. Look at beats by dre and monster in-ear headphones, they have thousands of customers who were suffering from headphone problems, in one way or another, and that does not keep people away from buying their product. *
> 
> L*ook at billions of unsatisfied apple customers, and not only apple, many more companies like klipsch and bose. Tekfusion has come up with a phenomenal product*, so i see no reason why they shouldn't promote it. Every one does promote their products, only that they have different methods. So saying 'keeping people away' is actually a contradictory phrase. Maybe it will keep you away, but nobody else.
> 
> As for your IEM choice of concern, then good luck with your GR02


So you really think Bose,Beats,Apple or Klipsch are benchmarks in audio quality!!
Brilliant!!
Beats and Bose headphones sound worse than phones from Intex et al.
ipods after the 5th and 5.5th generation are mostly garbage(specially through their headphones out,LOD is slightly better)
Most Klipsch iems and phones(I have tried the S4,X10)are mediocre at best(s4 was bad,really bad)
If you find TWs are comparable with those.....I may rest my case,as you,yourself thinks TWs are garbage just like those Boses and Beats.
BTW,at least google out a few proper decent manufacturers of headphones,before calling yourself *audiophile*

BTW,please read the posts by esantosh in another popular Indian forum

Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Page 72

For anyone having doubt this guys knowledge about sound/audio,please have a look

A Compendium of Audio Zone Reviews and Rankings: IEMs, Headphones & Sources

He is probably the most respected and knowledgable Indian member at head fi.
@mods,hope you guys don`t mind those TE links!
I find it unbearable to read this thread in audio section of a tech forum(feels like I am in the old lynx india forum,where great Amarbir was the resident audiophile!God!!I miss those days!)


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 3, 2012)

red dragon said:


> So you really think Bose,Beats,Apple or Klipsch are benchmarks in audio quality!!
> Brilliant!!
> Beats and Bose headphones sound worse than phones from Intex et al.
> ipods after the 5th and 5.5th generation are mostly garbage(specially through their headphones out,LOD is slightly better)
> ...



Sorry to say this but you are among the people speaking of high quality listening, and yet you are among the one spreading the hatred against klipsch, bose, apple. I personally never compared those companies in terms of the sound quality, at least not in my previous post, (learn to read what i wrote before drawing your conclusions). Maybe you should stop hating and farting your hatred all over the place because everyone is tired and bored of it already. Just because you have over 1000 posts and I don't does not mean people will start believing in every word you type. Keep posting your hatred, I'm sure you'll convince a couple of people to believe you and that wouldn't bother me either.

And the OP of this thread has made a choice for his IEM, and people have no problem with it, then you come into the picture, spreading your messages of hatred. I really don't give a rat's anus if you think I'm an audiophile or not, or if you compare me with your buddies that you call 'audiophiles', because I've never claimed to be one (again, learn to read my posts before judging or writing). And on top of all this, i have never forced you or anyone to believe my opinions, which are solely based on my thinking and taste. If you think i forced you to believe me, then I'm extremely sorry to say that you are very well mistaken, friend. 

If the mods here want to delete my posts and ban me because you have more posts than I, and you don't want me to express my opinions, I'm fine with that also. 

PS Just asking for peace, is it too much to ask?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2012)

red dragon said:


> So you really think Bose,Beats,Apple or Klipsch are benchmarks in audio quality!!
> Brilliant!!
> Beats and Bose headphones sound worse than phones from Intex et al.
> ipods after the 5th and 5.5th generation are mostly garbage(specially through their headphones out,LOD is slightly better)
> ...



Call it a day ,dude.Lets amicably end it here.  Audio is very subjective, thats why we have so many brand catering to so many different tastes.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 3, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Sorry to say this but you are among the people speaking of high quality listening, and yet you are among the one spreading the hatred against klipsch, bose, apple.


You did not get it!
Klipsch,Bose,Apple etc. actually make very poor quality audio equipment,just like the Twinwoofers!
Where did you find the hate in my post?
Why would a mod will delete your post?We are just having an argument.
I love Apple products,but do not like the hp out of the ipods,because there are much better better sounding DAPs/PMPs available at a fraction of their price.
Where does the hate come from?
Try a Bose triport or a Beats solo/similar,or a Klipsch image one/x10/s4 and make an honest and unbiased comparison with phones like Ultrasone HFI 580/Senn hd25/AT M50 or even a cheap CAL....you will know the difference.
Dr.Dre`s phones boast about their bass,they have the most unnatural boomy and muddy bass around,even Sony XB series is better than those.
It is not about love or hate or anything like that!!(I have foolishly spent thousands of bucks over audio gears and those awesome iem/cans have spoilt my ears irreversibly,poor sounding cans irks me real bad!)


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 3, 2012)

red dragon said:


> You did not get it!
> Klipsch,Bose,Apple etc. actually make very poor quality audio equipment,just like the Twinwoofers!
> Where did you find the hate in my post?
> Why would a mod will delete your post?We are just having an argument.
> ...



Great then, so have peace. You see, there are many different product users and believers in this forum, including myself and others. Simply spamming something irrelevant that someone writes in another forum, and posting that everywhere is nothing but spreading hatred against those who are product believers or users. You simply have no idea that this is very childish, and is not helping anyone. 

Imagine me ranting about how bad an apple or klipsch product is or how poor their customer service is, and i post my conversation with some noob from apple or klipsch, the same old garbage wherever i go. Give me a break! That makes people sick, not only of me for posting my garbage; and that simply doesn't mean that apple becomes a bad company, and i start spreading that nobody should buy from apple because my buddy had been pissed off with their service. So this is exactly the situation you were creating, at least that is what i felt when you posted stuff like this. Please chill man, nobody is here to hate, you can give us your opinion, and that's it, if someone wants to believe you, they will. Simple.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you think I really care about people here believing me about audio products?
BTW,have you tried any of those cans mentioned in my last post?If possible,give `em a try,you will be pleasantly surprised!!
Of course perception of sound is subjective,I do not like the presentation of Grados`,but do they sound bad?Hell!no!!
I don`t like Bose or Beats either,but they sound bad? Yes they do!They sound horrible!!


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 4, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Do you think I really care about people here believing me about audio products?
> BTW,have you tried any of those cans mentioned in my last post?If possible,give `em a try,you will be pleasantly surprised!!
> Of course perception of sound is subjective,I do not like the presentation of Grados`,but do they sound bad?Hell!no!!
> I don`t like Bose or Beats either,but they sound bad? Yes they do!They sound horrible!!



If you don't care weather people will believe in what you are posting, then how come you think i will?  j/k


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2012)

Wish I could show you my pm inbox here!
Most of them are about portable audio.
It is not that I have great ears or something,only because I have/had a lot of top notch iems and phones over last 3/4 years.


----------

